# DAE love how their cat smells?



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

(does anyone else)

Weird? Whenever my cat is sleeping or sitting on the desk in front of me I'll push my nose into him and smell him  He has a nice scent


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I love how my BB smells...a certain "stink" that I do not find objectionable. My other two, Stripey and Bandita, meh.....


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

I love buring my nose in my cats' fur. Apparently there is even a word for it.."huffing" your cat. I've always just called it Snuffling.  

Each of my cats has her (or his) own specific scent, and I love them all.

My favorite scent was my sweet boy who left me for the Bridge almost 2 years ago, he always smelled sweet, like candy. Another Bridge Angel always smelled so yummy spicy, like all spice. Another smelled like toast.

Of my current girls, one smells like cinnamon, one smells warm...like clothes fresh out of the dryer and one has kind of a dusty scent, but it is not unpleasant, just uniquely her.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

One of my kitties smells like his favorite blanket (which gets washed often, so has a very clean scent) Another one smells kind of like toast (I have no idea why, but that's what he smells like). I love burying my face in their fur too, and just listening to them purr (or snore).


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Maisie smells like a newborn baby, it's really quite sweet.

Bentley used to have a weird yeasty smell, but he smells good too now that he's on meds to treat the infections he had.

Unfortunately Zephyr is pretty stinky because he feels that cleaning his bum only every few months should be more than enough.  Baby wipes only go so far.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I also love how my cats smell! My hubby says Missy smells like a horse but I like it.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Glad to see others like it  a horse and toast.. haha, nice. I never really thought about what mine smells like. Maybe ill try to figure that out tonight. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gemzaaa (Aug 29, 2013)

I adooooore "huffing" Smudge!!

I think he smells like a baby and I adore it. I also really really love the smell of his ears and especially his paws (he's an indoor kitty, so they've never really gotten dirty) - which my mum finds strange as she thinks they stink!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

